# Sweet Leak



## vandecarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,
I thought this looked pretty cool because I was dancing with my daughter at a valentines dance (she was WAY tired) and my wife took the photo and I forgot to forward it. Then, the following day I took a quick photo of my daughter with the sun shining through our sliding glass doors which happen to face north ( some nice light comes through there) anyway below is the result.







Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2008)

Ha! Can't plan these things. It's like she's having a dream within a dream, isn't it? Very cool.


----------

